# show me your vivs!



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

i thought it would interesting to see how much work people are willing to do to make the lizards comfy and happy in their homes.:2thumb:


----------



## mark b (Feb 16, 2010)

My juvenile iguana viv


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

just a couple of ours


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

My latest attempt at a natural arid setup for earless dragons :blush:




























Cresties










Ackies










apart from the top one, they're all old so i'll try get some new pictures tonight : victory:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> My latest attempt at a natural arid setup for earless dragons :blush:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 your setups are all awesome i do love your huge cresty setup the best though:notworthy:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> your setups are all awesome i do love your huge cresty setup the best though:notworthy:


Thanks :blush:
The big crestie viv is now the desert you see above 
I've got Momo in a 45x45x60 now as it gives more height. : victory:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

oh well i cant wait to see your earless dragons(drools a bit)


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> oh well i cant wait to see your earless dragons(drools a bit)


Me either! a month yesterday 'til donny :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

and here's momo's new Viv !


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

very nice how many cgd dishes do you have in there?


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

My 2 leopard gecko ones 

















: victory:


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> My latest attempt at a natural arid setup for earless dragons :blush:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Cool, where did you get the grasses for the earless setup?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> very nice how many cgd dishes do you have in there?


2 of the ledges, as I switch where I put the fruity food every other feed to vary and give her some mental and physical exercise wondering where her food is!
I place some normal pureed fruit in one bowl and then the mix in another sometimes too, hence why there is two there now!
The rest are used for water


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Smigsy said:


> Cool, where did you get the grasses for the earless setup?


They're fake but i bought them here eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

It comes in 'wands' with a few pieces on each!

I have loads left over now though as I only used 4 out of 30 :bash:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

One of my beardies viv`s










Other Beardies viv









Rankins viv


















My ocellated Uros viv

















Another one of my Rankings viv









My Berber skinks viv



















Leopard Gecko viv









My other Leopard Geckos viv


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

lol mine gets physical stimulation from being out and mental stimulation for wondering what the hell is this human trying to get me to look photogenic


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> They're fake but i bought them here eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> It comes in 'wands' with a few pieces on each!
> 
> I have loads left over now though as I only used 4 out of 30 :bash:


What are they like strength wise? I bought some fake grasses from netpetshop for the bearded dragon, they have lasted nearly 10 months now. Well one was destroyed but the rest are looking shabby and want replacing soon, I find fake plants are in abundance but grasses few and far between.


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

First up is my crestie's viv










Then my garg










Then my leo's, which I take no credit for as I havent changed it since I bought it :lol2:


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey peeps... some awsome ideas on this thread.. Where would i look to find the rocks and rock ledges in some of these ?? i really want to set one up for realism... Thanks


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

My viv stacks for my leos that i made. 









And my gargoyle gecko's tank.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

magick said:


> My viv stacks for my leos that i made.
> image
> 
> And my gargoyle gecko's tank.
> image


I like your idea with the stack is it made from a bookcase ?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

my crestie viv - he is only 2 months old


----------



## dave.1984 (Aug 14, 2011)

heres mine for my Savannah, she loves to trash it! its got about a foot of dirt which she digs in, her hide is the hole she dug under the log, has a drainable caravan sink in the corner for her to bath in (and poo in), fake rock walls that she love to climb and fake plants.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

_simon_ said:


> image
> 
> image


whats in that square one on the bottom right of the last photo?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> whats in that square one on the bottom right of the last photo?


Mexican Red Knee tarantula but it doesn't look like that any more. Last picture I have of it is this but the tarantula has grown somewhat since and I've taken some stuff out to make more space.


----------



## nezzer01 (Jan 4, 2010)

:2thumb:jub jub my iaguan:2thumb:


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

nezzer01 said:


> imageimage
> :2thumb:jub jub my iaguan:2thumb:


Viv looks awsome :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimberly Rock Monitor Viv #1 (unfinished)










Kimberly Rock Monitor Viv #2










Ackie Viv










Kimberly Rock Nursery viv


















Crestie viv:


----------

